

Pitcher Perfect: Why can't anyone throw a baseball faster than 100 mph? - gry
http://www.slate.com/id/2116402/

======
keeganpoppen
I wonder why they didn't mention Aroldis Chapman, who recently was clocked at
105mph (and 25 consecutive pitches over 100).
[<http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news?slug=sh-redspadres092410>]

~~~
bobf
The amazing part of Chapman's 105mph fastball is hearing hitters describe how
different it is trying to hit it versus other pitchers' 95-100mph fastballs.
You wouldn't think 5% faster would make a big difference, but it apparently
does.

------
Semiapies
_"In almost every measurable physical activity, athletes show improvement over
time."_

Barring chemical or surgical enhancement, we'll see athletes hit the practical
maximum human performance for various activities sooner or later. Considering
that world records are broken by mere tenths of a second now, athletes may be
closer to those walls than some people would think.

~~~
27182818284
The Olympic record drops .05 every ten years, but Usain Bolt destroyed it by
.14 thirty years ahead of when it should have fallen. It looked like a wall
was well on its way before he killed it.

